
How PostgreSQL’s SQL dialect stays ahead of its competitors [PDF slides] - MarkusWinand
https://modern-sql.com/slides/PG-stays-ahead-20180718.pdf
======
some_user54
Is it correct that SQL Server does not support IDENTITY(slide 29)?

IDENTITY property is supported from as far as I can remember:
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/sql/t-sql/statements/create...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/sql/t-sql/statements/create-table-transact-sql-identity-property?view=sql-
server-2017)

Second approach is DEFAULT with sequence.

CREATE SEQUENCE seq; CREATE TABLE tab(i INT DEFAULT NEXT VALUE FOR seq, b
VARCHAR(100))

~~~
MarkusWinand
Thanks for pointing out!

The syntax used by SQL Server doesn't follow the standard. Or, in other words,
the standard syntax gives an error in SQL server. However, I'll note that
there is an alternative syntax in future versions of these slides.

Thanks again.

